

Traces of Errors: Getting Better JavaScript Stacktraces [video] - toddhgardner
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Tys-VuBPgo

======
Flenser
The code used in the talk is here:

[https://github.com/toddhgardner/jserror](https://github.com/toddhgardner/jserror)

Although I'm not sure how much I'll use this once chrome dev tools lands it's
async-call-stack improvements:
[http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/developertools/async-...](http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/developertools/async-
call-stack/)

